# Paint blister pic - can anyone advise on best cure?



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

Upon cleaning the car (2004 Audi TT) at the weekend I stumbled upon what seems a very slight blister in the centre of the bottom of the driver's side door. There is a very small almost 'pin prick' in the paint. Blister can be seen in the centre of photo (above a very scuffed sill!) Probably only measures 7-8mm across. Could this be machine/polished back and then touched up/lacquered to protect long term?

Whilst not garaged the car is nearly 8 years old although I still wouldn't expect to see the start of dare I say it... rust!

Any tips to get it investigated? I once took my wife's car with a new paint defect to a detailer who looked at the defect under a microscope. Presumably this is the best approach.

Just wondering if I need to go detailer or bodyshop route to get this sorted...?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Its German so rust it could well be.If it spreads thats what it is.
You could always try sanding it back and polishing it up.It might sort it.


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

Rust on an 8 year old TT seems a bit too soon though doesn't it!?

What's the best way to cure? Sand down, repaint, and then lacquer?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks like corrosion, I'd say the way it looks the paint has been chipped at some point be it probably to small to notice water has got underneath it and left you with what you see now. 

I may be wrong but that's what it looks like to me unless any others have a different suggestion :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I had a paint issue on the door of my 406 where it had been repainted after (according to the original owner) it got damaged by a falling garage door .
It was similar to that but in a patch of about 2 inches long,kind of bubbly.
All I did was attack it with 2k then 3k paper and polish it with my DA.
Didnt totally remove it as I didnt want to kill the clear but reduced it to alot less obvious level..
Still the same 4 years later so that definately wasnt corrosion.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

I`ve seen rust on newer cars.Not just an 8 year old Audi.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

cangri said:


> I`ve seen rust on newer cars.Not just an 8 year old Audi.


 your not wrong there we've just had a 60 reg aston Martin in for corrosion on the bottom of the drivers door....


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

Andyb0127 said:


> your not wrong there we've just had a 60 reg aston Martin in for corrosion on the bottom of the drivers door....


Bloody hell that's shocking!

I can see a tiny pin prick of a break in the paint so perhaps water has got under and lifted the paint. Just never noticed it before and I do clean and wax the car regularly.

Might see if it's something a detailer could attack with a DA...


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Andyb0127 said:


> Looks like corrosion, I'd say the way it looks the paint has been chipped at some point be it probably to small to notice water has got underneath it and left you with what you see now.
> 
> I may be wrong but that's what it looks like to me unless any others have a different suggestion :thumb:


+1 on this. Looks like this to me


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

Picking this back up again...

I raised a claim through my local Audi Tamworth dealer re corrosion on the rear of my drivers door. No cracked paint, just a small blister which has come up. Another pic below for reference

I had the below email from Audi this morning:

"I am afraid I have some bad news. I have had a response from Audi but they have refused authorization for your vehicle due to, they put it down to zinc inclusion which is a paint defect, not corrosion and that it would have been only covered for three years. I have also checked for goodwill from Audi UK because sometimes they offer a contribution towards the repair but again no contribution was offered there."

"Zinc inclusion being a paint defect". I'm about to get researching but is this just total rubbish or what? Has someone spiked my paint with Zinc?!

Comments appreciated.

Ps. hardly surprised at the Goodwill comment - when they tried to charge me £400 for a minor service. They can sod off…


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Hey mate ive replied on your other thread.

If you dnt get anywhere with audi UK I would knock the head off it and see what the steel is like underneath but I'm 95% sure it will still be clean as these are micro blisters!

I would touch it in with a etched primer followed by some hi build then base then clear then leave it a week then flatten it back with 1500 then 2000 grit wet n dry paper then polish it back up!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Andyb0127 said:


> your not wrong there we've just had a 60 reg aston Martin in for corrosion on the bottom of the drivers door....


Lost count how many Astons we've had in with corrosion, very common issue on them. They do sort them under warranty but you'd think for the ££££ you pay you'd get better quality! 

Alex


----------

